# Can the IRS put hold on your European account?



## apineve (Jul 7, 2016)

I am just curious about what people on this forum think about how far the IRS's reach is in Europe?

Can they really put a hold on a European account so easily?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, they probably can't really seize a European account - unless it's at a US bank of some sort. OK, never say never, but I have yet to hear of it being done.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

As you're curious of what we think of your question, I think it's a valid point. My answer is that there might not exist a valid bilateral agreement with every state, but the IRS might still be able to freeze or seize someone's bank account, with the good will of the other state's authorities of course. This I'm told has happened in several of the countries in Europe that I'm familiar with, at least since the 2nd World War. If you don't like the idea, go find yourself a bank in a state which won't give away your account details, but be aware that the list of such states is getting shorter every year. There aren't many left in Europe, but some in South America and in the Middle East.


----------

